# Which Lore?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a level 2 wizard in my army, but I'm not sure what lore to use with him, I'm contemplating beasts but I've read light and shadow are the "go to" lores for Empire, however I'm not sure what will compliment my army list the most, what do you think?

Heroes

Grand Master - Shield / Runefang - 244

Battle Standard Bearer - Full Plate/Enchanted shield/Dawnstone/Biting Blade- 131

Warrior Priest - Shield/Heavy armour/Helm of the Skavenslayer - 84 

Wizard - Level 2 -100



Core

12 Inner Circle Knights - Full Command/Lances/Shields/Steel Standard - 365 

39 Halbardiers - Full Command - 264

10 Crossbowmen - 90



Special

29 Greatswords - Full Command/ War banner - 384

5 Pistoliers - Musician - 100

5 Outriders - Sharpshooter/Muscian - 125

Great Cannon - 120

Great Cannon - 120


Rare

Helblaster Volley Gun - 120

Total - 2247


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

To an extent it depends on what you expect to mostly be facing: if your meta is slanted toward/away from beastman/daemon/heavy armour then some lores will be much better or worse than average.

Assuming an equal chance of facing anything, I would pick shadow for competitiveness.


----------

